# ?????



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi out there  can someone tell me what this is. I have del many a kid but this?

















She is by no means distressed or unhappy. Indy had quads last year all survived & she is s great mum.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

THIS IS A SLIGHT UTERINE PROLAPSE. iT IS CAUSED BY THE PRESSURE OF HAVING A HUGE LOAD OF KIDS . SHE PROBABLY WILL HAVE AT LEAST TRIPLETS. WE HAVE A DOE THAT DOES THIS EVERY YEAR BUT ONCE SHE KIDS USUALLY QUADS SHE'S FINE. YOU WILL HAVE TO KEEP AN EYE ON HER ONCE SHE KIDS SO THAT SHE DOESNT KEEP PUSHING AND HAVE A FULL BLOWN PROLAPSE.


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> THIS IS A SLIGHT UTERINE PROLAPSE. iT IS CAUSED BY THE PRESSURE OF HAVING A HUGE LOAD OF KIDS . SHE PROBABLY WILL HAVE AT LEAST TRIPLETS. WE HAVE A DOE THAT DOES THIS EVERY YEAR BUT ONCE SHE KIDS USUALLY QUADS SHE'S FINE. YOU WILL HAVE TO KEEP AN EYE ON HER ONCE SHE KIDS SO THAT SHE DOESNT KEEP PUSHING AND HAVE A FULL BLOWN PROLAPSE.


Ok thank you. I have put her in a stable on her own & i am definately watching her. She is very spoilt. On saying all that i am worried now; is there anything more i should be doing as well right now for her. I am going outside to check again, i will be back


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is a vaginal prolapse. Not possible for the uterus to come out before the kids.

With being so heavily pregnant, that is the place of least resistance to push out.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> it is a vaginal prolapse. Not possible for the uterus to come out before the kids.
> 
> With being so heavily pregnant, that is the place of least resistance to push out.


you are correct it is just a matter of semantics. In any case it is a prolapse of the reproductive system.


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

Its protrudes a lot more when she is laying down, when she stands up there nothing to see. Is this any kind of indication as to how long before she kids?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

enchanted its not semantics - its correcting a simple mistake. We try our best to provide correct information on here, dont get offended when someone corrects a simple mistake of yours. We all make mistakes, Ive been corrected before too, its important to accept correction because its how we learn. 

Sadly no its not an indication of how long she has left. As long as it all goes back to normal when she stands up there is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Stacey  I had a doe that was on the smaller side, one year she had trips, the next quads, she was like this while laying down, when she stood up it went back in just fine  just keep an eye on it is all and she should be just fine  

good luck and happy kidding


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A true prolapse would present internal tissue wouldn't it?
And yes your doe is fine, it is the pressure of kids.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

What I do for my doe that does that when heavily pregnant, I make sure it stays moist. The ol' bag balm works great for it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a little doe who was pregnant with quads. During her last month of pregnancy, she did this. It always went back when she stood up. She delivered beautifully and recovered very well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I too have had experience with vaginal prolapse... and my doe was a pygmy/nigerian cross who was short in length, had 3 sets of twins prior to her prolapse and ended up delivering triplets 2 weeks after hers developed  My doe was also protruding much worse than yours, an orange sized mass of swollen tissue that needed to be sutured to stay in... I knew her due date and snipped the stitch 3 days prior to delivery. Healthy kids and healthy mama with no lasting issues afterwards


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks to all of you. Your kind words & personal experienes help heaps


----------

